# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the month for March 2010

## ninja9578

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by me or voted on by experienced dreamers.  Please attempt one or both of these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.

*Tasks for this month:*

Basic Task - Taste a rainbow, tell us what it tastes like.

Advanced Task - Fly through a forest of Truffula Trees*
Truffula Trees are trees from the story The Lorax by Dr. Seuss.

----------


## ninja9578

Truffula Trees:

----------


## Hukif

Hm, I don't seem to like the advanced task again... ah well, shall complete the basic one then!

----------


## Zezarict

Why are you posting the task here before the actual task section?

----------


## Hukif

> Why are you posting the task here before the actual task section?



Oh its always like this, ninja posts the tasks 5 days before the month ends, then when its 1st, its moved, people start doing it!

----------


## ninja9578

Those who've done the previous months task can do it now and it counts, so you get an extra 5 days to do it.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

OMG, OMG, OMG!

I love Doctor Suess!

<3

I loved those books as a kid!  I want my nursery to be Dr. Suess-ish when I get them  ::D: 

Both sound fun!  YAY!  Good ones this month  ::D:

----------


## Maria92

I think I'll pass this month, and look to completing some of my own tasks.  :smiley: 

Sounds fun, though. Good luck, everyone!

----------


## ninja9578

Have fun everyone.  ::D:

----------


## BigFan

Sounds like interesting tasks specifically the basic one, but, can't try any until I can get more lucids  :tongue2:

----------


## LucidApprentice

These sound like some fun tasks. I think I'll try jumping into a Dr. Seuss book, and see how that turns out.

   Good luck everyone  ::D:

----------


## mini0991

I can tell you right now that when I taste a rainbow, it will taste like Skittles, thanks to their old ad campaign.

----------


## slash112

> I can tell you right now that when I taste a rainbow, it will taste like Skittles, thanks to their old ad campaign.



Tis exactly what I was thinking.

----------


## ninja9578

It's not that old, please don't make me feel old  :Sad:

----------


## Puffin

I'm probably going to attempt the basic task this month. 
*Just remembered about TOTM*

----------


## Morkov

Basic task seems cool, it'll probably taste like Skittles.  ...Just read through the posts and found out that mini0991 said this too!

----------


## Spenner

This should be very interesting... I'm sure I'll surprise myself with what a rainbow might taste like. I'm guessing something refreshing and watery with a feeling of euphoria present but we'll have to see  ::cooler::

----------


## Ayrwen

I woud like to try this!  :smiley:  At least the basic task should be interesting XD

----------


## Hidden

Both of these sound fun!  Let's see if I can finally do one.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I think the basic task would be harder, because it's hard for some people to taste in a dream. It's harder for me. So, that's why I am going to do that one. I like Truffula trees though.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Aww cute trees!  ::D:  

Wow I didn't even think of that skittles ad until it was mentioned.

----------


## XeL

I wanna do the basic task, although the advanced one seems easier for me.

----------


## I_C_U

Hmmm ... Tasting a rainbow ... If it didn't taste anything at all ?

----------


## Raven Knight

I'm going to taste a rainbow... but I'm going to focus in my lucid to make it out of m&m's instead of skittles.  Dream chocolate ftw!  :Cheeky:

----------


## Hukif

Its old ninja, its so old I don't even know what a skittle is! Though I never know whats the deal with th ToTM and Dr. Suess or something either so yeah...

----------


## nina

Skittles.  mmmm

----------


## Clyde Machine

I'm no fan of Dr. Suess, I'm sorry to say, but I'm interested in what my mind would make Truffula trees look like, so I'm going to try for BOTH tasks this month. First advanced task attempt, here I go!

Oh, by the way, the rainbow tastes like Skittles. You'll see; I'll go dream about it and PROVE it!

----------


## pllplp

I did the advanced task. 

I was lucid already flying around some school like building. I entered a room that had a bunch of people in it and I thought I they should turn into the "trees" and they did as i was flying through the room. 
I said to myself "I knew I wouldn't see the forest through all the trees" 
when i got to other side of room i tried to remember what the other task was so i could do it. I asked a DC what it was and we thought for a second and he said your supposed to ask me about the heart. So, i asked where the heart comes from or something. (this actually is a dream task just from a different group, one i don't care nearly as much about as DV  :Shades wink: ) He goes into a speech about how the heart evolved and it used to be next to the brain or something, I wasn't really paying that much attention or care to much. I went into another room and saw an old friend and his girlfriend fencing. I was gonna go fight him but suddenly everything changed around him and he was in the middle of some sort of play and i was suddenly in the audience.

----------


## Ivi942

Haven't tried doing a task of the month for a while now, so I guess I'll take a shot at this one ^_^

----------


## ninja9578

Nicely done pllplp  :smiley:

----------


## Naiya

Subscribing to remind myself to actually do it this month!  :tongue2: 


Do I get extra points for tasting the trees, too? Or should I just make them into sweaters? Mwahaha...

----------


## ninja9578

Lol

----------


## Squaddle

5 days of forgetting this month's due of ld.... .NOOO well i remembered and now I'm here I'll DO IT!
DOOOOO !!!!!!t..

----------


## Ari

I might actually try this, if I become lucid soon enough. Probably only the basic, but the advanced is also in the running if I feel like it. Of course, for the advanced I'll actually have to fly, lol.. oh, dreams.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I am on the Moon with Raven. She asks me if I want to do the Task of The Month. What's that? 

Eat a rainbow.

Wait? Is this TV? Am I in a commercial?

No, silly, this is a dream.

Oh!

Let's go!

She grabs my hand. We are in Hawai'i. She says were in Tucson. Okay...

Look, a rainbow! Eat it!

It tastes like chocolate dipped dried fruit.

MM!

Now to the Truffula trees!

What? Do we eat those?

We are supposed to just fly through them. Raven opens a Dr. Suess book. We jump in, and fly through the trees. I eat them. They are crunchy like raw broccoli, but taste like fruit. Raven tells me not to eat them all. I spit out the seeds, and more grow.

----------


## XeL

Whoa, awesome Nomad O_o! Nice going.

----------


## Ayrwen

I did the basic task!  :smiley:  This is from my this night's dream - and from my first WILD.  ::D: 





> I found myself in my room again. It was sunny now outside. I pondered on things I could do now. I remembered the basic task of the month  to taste the rainbow. So I flew out from my window, landed, went around the house and saw a faint rainbow forming. I went up and let it flow into my mouth  the rainbow tasted like Skittles! The taste was so rich, I had a hard time pulling myself away from it.
> But I did, after a while. I mused about what to do next, and then I remembered my dream horses  I wanted to try out their names. I went out onto the street and summoned both of them...

----------


## Serenity

> Now to the Truffula trees!
> 
> What? Do we eat those?
> 
> We are supposed to just fly through them. Raven opens a Dr. Suess book. We jump in, and fly through the trees. I eat them. They are crunchy like raw broccoli, but taste like fruit. Raven tells me not to eat them all. I spit out the seeds, and more grow.



ROFL Nomad, amg!  :smiley:  That was too funny!

----------


## iadr

*Rainbow - Tasting A Chunk Of (WILD)*
I'm standing next to this rainbox while lucid which is a pink and blue color and looks like cotton candy. There just happens to be this stand next to the rainbow that is giving out chunks of the rainbow that people can sample. I take a chunk thinking it is going to taste like cotton candy, but it is hard and tastes like a lolliop.

----------


## Clyde Machine

> Now to the Truffula trees!
> 
> What? Do we eat those?
> 
> We are supposed to just fly through them. Raven opens a Dr. Suess book. We jump in, and fly through the trees. I eat them. They are crunchy like raw broccoli, but taste like fruit. Raven tells me not to eat them all. I spit out the seeds, and more grow.



Thanks for the laugh!  :Cheeky:

----------


## Raven Knight

"So" I said after Nomad and I were alone on the moon, "Want to do the tasks of the month? I had thought I might do those tonight. Just for shites and giggles."

"Shites?" Nomad asked.

"Yeah," I said, "Shites and giggles."

"Let's do it," Nomad said.

I opened a portal to the surface of a planet. I wasn't even sure what planet it was, or it might have been Earth. We were in a lush green meadow. I saw a rainbow in the sky. It arched from over a thick green forest and appeared to end at the far side of the meadow. Nomad and I flew towards it. Surprisingly enough, it didn't move away as we approached it like a normal rainbow does. We reached it. The rainbow was made up of constantly moving particles and it was flowing into a pot. Looking closer I saw the small fragments were m&m's. The pot was also full of m&m's. Somehow it wasn't overflowing but then nothing about this situation made sense. We were definitely in a dream world rather than a parallel dimension. *I reached out and grabbed some m&m's from the rainbow. I ate them. Yum! Dark chocolate m&m's!* Nomad also ate some m&m's. He said there was fruit in there. I hadn't noticed any fruit Oh, well. I grabbed a few more m&m's. Dream chocolate! Delicious dream chocolate!

"The other one involved flying through truffula trees," Nomad said. I wondered where to find those except in a Dr. Suess book and then I had one. A Dr. Suess book. I opened it and saw a picture of a bunch of the truffula trees. So many colors trees that looked more like big fluff balls on tree trunks. The book grew in my hands until I dropped it and then Nomad and I fell through into the forest shown on its pages.

*So now Nomad and I were flying through the truffula trees.* I could see some strange people flying in the trees a short distance off, but they didn't pay any attention to us. Nomad flew over to one of the trees and pulled some of it off. He ate it. I asked him what he was doing. He said it was good fruity. He ate some more. I looked at a tree and pulled a small bit of fluff off of a red one. I tried it, and it was like raspberry flavored cotton candy. I wondered about finding something that strange and just eating it oh, well. My dream body wouldn't get poisoned and this was definitely a dream world. No danger here. So I ate a bit more of it. I looked over and Nomad was stuffing his face. He suddenly stopped. He made some strange faces and then spat seeds out. Where the seeds landed saplings sprouted immediately. Nomad laughed and said he had accidently gotten a seed pod. He spat out a couple more seeds. I tried a bit from a purple tree and as I had expected, it was grape. A yellow one was pineapple. I had been in this dream a long time and soon everything around me faded to black and I woke.

----------


## the-dragon-whisperer

I just downloaded the Dream journal 2.5 and it asked me "which of these tasks do you want to complete?" and it shows these tasks! I went like "OMG, the program just copied the site!!" so i checked both, im going for the basic task!

----------


## I_C_U

Mmmm ... Skittles ... ( DILD )

Length : Medium
Vividity : Great

I'm at a mall that is common in many dreams I had, I looked around and the place was empty. No one's there. '' This place seems familiar ... '' I thought to myself. I did a nose RC and became LuCiD. I wanted to focus on one of my own tasks, that is going to the moon. But I also wanted to complete one of DVs ToTM. So I went outside. '' Damn, it's noon. '' I looked at the sky, pictured a moon right beside the sun and it did. '' Now how to go there ? '' I looked around. Took out a sniper from my pocket, zoomed in and shot the moon, a rainbow came out instead of a bullet. '' Okay, now to go there. '' I climbed a few steps. Then I slid ontop of it to the moon. The sky became dark gradually. I landed on the moon. '' Great. '' I stood under the rainbow and opened my mouth. It tasted fruity, just like skittles. I didn't move till it faded by itself. I looked at the Earth. It was like a huge blue ball in the sky. Suddenly ., I started to fall. The scenery turned upside down. I looked at the moon once again and it had a face. It was angry. '' Wander now to oblivion ! '' The voice was deep. Everything turned black and I woke up.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I actually remembered!  ::D: 

 Only remember fragments of this one, but I remember that I was lucid. I saw a landscape in front of me, it was green with clear blue skies and had a giant transparent rainbow. The rainbow looked like beautiful lightly colored glitter suspended in the air. I thought for once to maybe to do the Task of the Month. I flew up to the rainbow and took a bite. It tasted like metal. It even felt like metal. I climbed on top of the clear, metal rainbow and slid down the long arch. Forgot the rest after that.  :Sad: 

 I think I know why it tasted like metal... 


*Spoiler* for _Ew_: 



A few hours before I went to bed I very badly bit my cheek open, and was bleeding profusely from the mouth. I'm still bleeding from it, and it still tastes like metal in my mouth.

----------


## Clyde Machine

Went for a shot at both the basic and advanced tasks, but only got through the basic task before the lucid ended. First DEILD, and made good use of it!  :Shades wink: 





> 10.03.201047: 3.10.10; 8:15AM Jackrabbit. (DEILD)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> I was having a dream (couldn't recall it) and began to wake up from it. Knowing that I'd wanted to have a lucid dream, I forced myself to re-enter the dream by thinking over and over, "go back in the dream, go back in the dream." The dream looked different, but I made it into a lucid dream nonetheless.
> 
> It started with a vision I had from a great distance of a rabbit in a kind of brown rocky, almost desert-like place, and as I went from my waking stat into the dream, I was pulled into the vision until I was right up next to the rabbit. Now that I was successfully in the lucid dream, I thought of taking control, and became the rabbit, running along a rocky path. I thought of DV's tasks of the month, and intended to complete both, starting with the basic one.
> 
> While running, I looked in front of me in the distance for a rainbow. After running a ways, a rainbow developed in the distance. I tried to make myself into a human, but stayed a rabbit, and figured I'd be able to travel faster this way anyway. I ran toward the rainbow and watched it get larger as I approached it. I thought in my mind to make myself go really fast to get to the rainbow before I lost a chance to get close to it, and came upon it pretty quickly. As I got close to the rainbow, I opened my rabbit mouth as wide as I could, and lunged through the rainbow to the other side, hoping it would taste like Skittles. Alas, it didn't like anything but a rainbow.

----------


## Clyde Machine

Sorry to double post, but I completed my first advanced TOTM this morning! Here's the details:





> 11.03.201048: 3.11.10; 11:18AM Part 2: Any Day Now. (DEILD)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> [...]and I noted how funny it was that I was holding onto the train to stay in the dreamworld while singing that part.
> 
> I thought about a lucid goal I wanted to try, now that I was lucid, and DV's advanced task of the month popped immediately into my mind. I noted that this task would require my attempting something I'd never tried in a lucid dream before: flying. I figured my body was aerodynamic enough to fly if I just forced myself out the window of the car, so I opened the window and tried to fit myself through. It was too small, so I imagined the little square window expanding to roughly twice its size. I found that this window wasn't giving me enough room, so I resolved to plan B: I got up and stood in the main aisle, faced the back of the train, and ran full force out the back opening.
> 
> The moment I hit the air I was airborne and _sailing!_ I swerved to the left, bringing myself upward into the air, and saw that the train, cutting through an immense field of green grass, was passing a forest of Truffula trees (like those Dr. Seuss ones?), to the right of the train tracks. I did a barrel roll and flew upside down just over the tops of the trees.
> ...



 :Shades wink:

----------


## Serenity

Completed my first basic TOTM this morning! Woot!!





> I snap my fingers and instead of popping back to work, I pop out of the truck and on the corner. I realized I'm dreaming. _Okay, so snapping my fingers makes things happen,_ I thought. I snapped my fingers twice more for no reason. I noticed it was a gray and cloudy around me, and there were puddles on the ground. _It's been raining!_ I thought. _Rainbows!_
> 
> I looked up in the sky, in the distance. I imagined a rainbow should be there. A very, very faint one appeared in the sky. _Good enough for me,_ I thought. _Now I just have to get to it!_ I flung my arms out for my wings. They didn't appear, but I pushed off the ground anyways. I felt myself sink. _No way is this happening! I've flown once before, I'mma do it again, god damn it!!_ The dream got a little shaky from this, but I closed my eyes, pushed off the ground again, and let this floaty feeling carry me up. I was flying only for a few seconds and I wondered, _How close am I?_ I stopped and hovered in the air. I couldn't see the rainbow anymore. I looked below me and I was hovering over top of it.
> 
> I lowered myself through the rainbow. I could feel all of the colours misting around me with cool water droplets. I stuck my tongue out to catch the droplets. They tasted like the candy shell you get on candy apples.
> 
> I was so happy I finally completed a TOTM, that I woke up

----------


## the-dragon-whisperer

Awesome going Clyde Machine and eternal star01 and everybody else!

----------


## Clyde Machine

Thanks, Dragonwhisperer, just waiting to see if I get approved for the orange name.... Miss having it.  :tongue2:

----------


## Serenity

> Thanks, Dragonwhisperer, just waiting to see if I get approved for the orange name.... Miss having it.



You should, you did both!  ::D:

----------


## Clyde Machine

Well, I can't help but think of technicalities on them.... I might be nitpicking, but I didn't taste anything from the rainbow like others have reported (unless air is a flavour!). I hoped it'd taste like Skittles, but it wasn't to be....

----------


## the-dragon-whisperer

> You should, you did both!







> Thanks, Dragonwhisperer, just waiting to see if I get approved for the orange name.... Miss having it.



Of course you will, as eternalstar01 said, you did both!

----------


## I_C_U

> Thanks, Dragonwhisperer, just waiting to see if I get approved for the orange name.... Miss having it.



It's my time to shine.  :Shades wink:

----------


## Conquer

Advanced one sounds creepy, but I'll let you know how the rainbow tastes tomorrow.  :smiley:

----------


## DeadDollKitty

I still want to try and walk to the city on the other side of the bridge on DV's main page. it still haunts me! Whats over there?! 
And as stated before the rainbow will probably taste like skittles. Will try this tonight and make it taste like something else!

----------


## Clyde Machine

> It's my time to shine.



 :Cheeky: 

@Conquer Good luck!

----------


## Dylan Tinning

Well for me I only have ONE task I'm trying to accomplish... It goes like this:
EXTREME Advanced Task - Lucid Dream

----------


## the-dragon-whisperer

> Well for me I only have ONE task I'm trying to accomplish... It goes like this:
> EXTREME Advanced Task - Lucid Dream



Oh! HeheXD

----------


## DeadDollKitty

..I tasted bees instead of a rainbow....  :Sad:

----------


## Clyde Machine

Owie....

----------


## Hidden

> ..I tasted bees instead of a rainbow....



 ::shock::  That sucks. >.>

----------


## Clyde Machine

I wonder why there haven't been any updates regarding those who've completed the task(s)....? No one has an orange name that I've seen complete this month's task, at least not since maybe page 1 of the topic.

----------


## Serenity

Tbh, I am too... I finally got one done, and March will be over before I get an orange name  :Sad:

----------


## Hidden

> Tbh, I am too... I finally got one done, and March will be over before I get an orange name



Well, last month it seemed to take about a month for people to lose their color as well...  Unless they completed it in the hidden board, in which case disregard that.

----------


## Zhaylin

I've not completed the tasks yet  :Sad: 
I'll keep trying though.

[deleted, found the answer]

----------


## Naiya

Completed the basic task!


*Spoiler* for _Taste the Rainbow_: 




I stood at the edge of a lake. In the distance, both in front and behind me, where mountains capped in snow. The landscape beyond the lake was mostly dry, flat ground with shrubbery and trees every here and there. To me, though, it looked beautiful. I wanted to fly over the lake and all the way past the mountains, but decided against it. I turned to look around behind me again. There was one very large building about a half mile away, standing alone. Closer to me were a handful of other buildings and small houses. I ran up to the houses, peering into the open door of the first one I saw. There seemed to only be a front room and a back room, both empty. In the back room, There was a long, pink dress hanging alone. I pulled off my clothes and slipped the dress on.

The next thing I knew, I was riding shotgun in a car. There were three guys with me, none I really knew. We were driving through a suburban neighborhood, on a narrow road in between gated communities. I noticed that the sun was reflecting on the walls along the road, forming rainbows. Suddenly I remembered the task of the month. I shouted at the guy to stop the car before we passed the first rainbow. I said it was extremely important that I go eat that rainbow. He looked at me like I was crazy and refused to pull over. Just when I was afraid I'd missed my chance and the rainbow was long gone, another appeared in front of us. I yelled to stop the car again, and again he refused. We passed by it. I started considering jumping out of the car. What would be better, opening the door or going through the window. A third rainbow appeared. When the driver refused to stop once more, I jumped through the window and landed right next to the rainbow. I didn't see if they had bothered to stop or not. I grabbed the rainbow, curling it up and bit into it like a rope, trying to get all the colors in my mouth at the same time. Mmmm...tangy. Not like skittles, though. I couldn't place the exact flavor, but maybe that was because it was all the colors at once. The rainbow seemed to be too tough to bite off, so I let go, and it sprung back into place like a spider's web. I peeled away the red from the rest of the bands, this time tasting it alone to see if it had a different flavor than all of them. It seemed to have the same taste. It reminded me of those sour belts you get at the candy store. I woke up then (must have been the jerks in the car).

----------


## Naiya

> Completed the basic task!



Wow, great job! I'll get you a badge right away!  :Bliss:

----------


## Specialis Sapientia

> Wow, great job! I'll get you a badge right away!



Haha, grats  :Cheeky: 





> I said it was extremely important that I go eat that rainbow. He looked at me like I was crazy and refused to pull over.



rofl, I would have liked to see that!

----------


## Serenity

> Wow, great job! I'll get you a badge right away!



Bahaha, Naiya! Grats  ::D:

----------


## lucidreamsavy

::D:   ::D:   ::D: .

FINALLY.  TOTM completion! And, the advanced one!

Check it out:

http://dreamviews.com/community/show...&postcount=110

Though it is long, this is the TOTM part:





> After a bit, I remember the TOTM! YAY! The advanced one, to fly through truffala trees. So, I get up, and stand in the front of the room, and ask if anyone has a Dr. Suess book, the one with trufulla trees in it. One person hands me a Dr. Suess books, but it's the foot one! Someone else then gives me the suitable one. I go through it to see which picture in the book I want to teleport to. I find the right page, for some reason I wanted this page . There were the trees in it, but part of it looked kinda dark, like, "shadows". I gesture for the guy that I was kissing to come by me. I put the book on the floor, and put my body in it. My top is still out. The guy starts to come into the book with me, he is taller then me, so has his half of his body in. He doesn't know what to do with getting in the rest of the way, so I just shut the book, which brings him in. 
> 
> We are now in the truffala forest. For some reason the guy wants to go . Maybe to explore or something... It does look like it did in the book. It was dark in places because of the shadows. But, this part is odd, there were stands about, the kind for earrings that you see at stores. They were like a whopping 8 feet high! I then start to fly with some gal DC so that I could say that I completed the advanced TOTM. It was kinda low, but it works. Then, I kinda couldn't fly anymore . I asked for her help, but she just kinda left. No worries, I still did it!

----------


## MythicDreams

Cool! This task of the month thing looks really interesting. If I have a lucid dream some time soon, I'll try and remember to complete both, or at least taste a rainbow.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

> These sound like some fun tasks. I think I'll try jumping into a Dr. Seuss book, and see how that turns out.
> 
>    Good luck everyone



Thanks for this suggestion  ::D: .  Obviously, I used it to complete the TOTM.  Otherwise, I wasn't quite sure how I'd be able to find Truffala trees.





> I wonder why there haven't been any updates regarding those who've completed the task(s)....? No one has an orange name that I've seen complete this month's task, at least not since maybe page 1 of the topic.



Welcome to my life  :tongue2: .  When I did my first TOTM in April, it took AT LEAST a week, and the person before me was orange!  But, I've done all the TOTM's since September, EXCEPT FOR LAST MONTH'S (and for some reason I am STILL orange, but of course now deserve it).  All advanced except for two months ago  :tongue2: .  I had a couple of the "I did both".  I need to get better at remembering to do them!  Often, it's not my lack of lucids that's the problem, just remembering.  There was two HORRIBLE weeks over a month ago that I was not orange.  But besides that, I've been orange ever since September!  MUST DO TOTM'S!

I will try to also do the basic task if I remember.  I'm surprised many of you didn't want to fly through awesome truffala trees!  I've eaten stuff before in LD's many times.  So, not so new for me  :tongue2: .  Though, I've never eaten anything non-food...

----------


## Cacophony

*Taken from my dream journal, from two nights ago:






			
				I'm driving down the highway in a car. It's a windy, treacherous highway with overtones of extreme personal danger. To the right of me is a jagged cliff edge, beyond it the ocean is roaring and hissing and sputtering in my general direction.

I end up at a small-ish house nestled on a cliff. I ventured into the house and realized I was holding a bag of some sort of sand substance. 

There was an elderly woman there who said that I must empty the contents into the pool upstairs and that it was magic. 

The stairs went on forever. This was a very small narrow house, but the stairs seemed to be climbing on and on into forever.

Eventually I reached the top floor. There were hanging scarves, beads, and all sorts of things clouding my vision and enveloping the entire area of the room. There was a rickety old bridge made of wood in the middle of the room that crossed over to a stone pool by a window. I poured out the contents into the pool and a mermaid began to form. I could watch all of her atoms cling together and grow. I had to throw her out of the window and set her free, so I did.

I got back in the car and ended up at this creepy gas station I always stop at when I'm heading to Portland. It's the kind of place in the middle of the woods where you never actually would want to stop but always end up having to go pee right as you start to get near to that godforsaken place.

Anyway, the gas station attendant asked if I was moving into the area and I said I wasn't so sure anymore. Liz and Dookie were in there and they got into the car with me. We continued on along the cliff edges until we reached a very small village.

I got to a place that was a small house looking place... There was a white and blue sign on the building that said "Dream Forum"....

I walked inside and saw my friend Dave. There were a lot of people in there typing on keyboards in rows, but there were no computer screens - just key boards. Everyone kept talking to me about dreams and such, and it wasn't long 'til I realized I was dreaming.

"I think I'm forgetting something," I said, turning to Dave.
"Oh yeah," he said, "you were telling me you had something to do."
"Hmmm," I pondered. "I forget what it was."
"I recall something about rainbows."
"Oh yeah," I said. I looked outside and saw that it wasn't stormy anymore, and the sun was shining. I traced my finger across the sky and saw a rainbow appear. I leapt up into the air and straight onto the rainbow where I slid down the end. The end of the rainbow was spilling into a pool, and it was a watery substance. I took a sip and it was like sugar water. I began to call it "life water" because it was just like magical water or something that tasted really sweet.... That's about it.
			
		


*

----------


## Baron Samedi

> "So" I said after Nomad and I were alone on the moon, "Want to do the tasks of the month? I had thought I might do those tonight. Just for shites and giggles."
> 
> "Shites?" Nomad asked.
> 
> "Yeah," I said, "Shites and giggles."
> 
> "Let's do it," Nomad said.
> 
> I opened a portal to the surface of a planet. I wasn't even sure what planet it was, or it might have been Earth. We were in a lush green meadow. I saw a rainbow in the sky. It arched from over a thick green forest and appeared to end at the far side of the meadow. Nomad and I flew towards it. Surprisingly enough, it didn't move away as we approached it like a normal rainbow does. We reached it. The rainbow was made up of constantly moving particles and it was flowing into a pot. Looking closer I saw the small fragments were m&m's. The pot was also full of m&m's. Somehow it wasn't overflowing but then nothing about this situation made sense. We were definitely in a dream world rather than a parallel dimension. *I reached out and grabbed some m&m's from the rainbow. I ate them. Yum! Dark chocolate m&m's!* Nomad also ate some m&m's. He said there was fruit in there. I hadn't noticed any fruit Oh, well. I grabbed a few more m&m's. Dream chocolate! Delicious dream chocolate!
> ...



Another shared dream in the Task of The Month thread!  :woohoo:

----------


## Dylan Tinning

AH i forgot to mention!!!! Last week i finished my EXTREME advanced task!!!

If you cant remember it was like this:
EXTREME Advanced Task - Lucid Dream
hehe it wasn't as hard as i thought but i still completed it  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  :Oh noes:

----------


## iadr

*Truffula Trees - Flying Through (WILD)*
I see a forest of truffula trees ahead of me while lucid which when I  fly through bend like rubber to let me around them. I go back and forth  through the trees as they bend for me.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

> *Truffula Trees - Flying Through (WILD)*
> I see a forest of truffula trees ahead of me while lucid which when I  fly through bend like rubber to let me around them. I go back and forth  through the trees as they bend for me.



Way to come up with a good, unique, creative way to do it!

----------


## iadr

> Way to come up with a good, unique, creative way to do it!



Thanks! It's amazing what the subconscious comes up with sometimes. He provides the scenes and I just follow along.

----------


## Clyde Machine

> Way to come up with a good, unique, creative way to do it!







> Thanks! It's amazing what the subconscious comes up with sometimes. He provides the scenes and I just follow along.



I sense sarcasm.
</offtopic>

----------


## lucidreamsavy

> I sense sarcasm.
> </offtopic>



Um, no.  That was actually true...

----------


## Zhaylin

Congrats to everyone who completed them!!!

I STILL haven't succeeded  :Sad: 
I'll try again tonight though.  As cold as I'll be, it should be easier to get lucid (I'll wake frequently lol)

----------


## lucidreamsavy

> Congrats to everyone who completed them!!!
> 
> I STILL haven't succeeded 
> I'll try again tonight though.  As cold as I'll be, it should be easier to get lucid (I'll wake frequently lol)



I presume you still have access to the lucid task club thread, since you still have a badge?

You could just check out the April TOTM and try to do that one  :tongue2: .

----------


## Zhaylin

I will have to try those.

I managed to fly through the truffula trees... but I wasn't lucid.  Grrrrr.
lol

----------


## Mzzkc

29.03.2010Basic Task of The Month Completion (DEILD)
★★☆☆☆NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Still holding onto my lucidity, I rack my brains trying to decide what to do next. With no goals in mind, I figure I'll just take a shot at one of the Tasks of the Month. What were they again? Oh yeah, "Taste the Rainbow." I look up, and sure enough, a dim rainbow stretched itself along the inside of the concrete archway above me. Flying up to the arch casually, I grab onto the rainbow, tearing a piece away. Surprisingly, it's somewhat elastic, just like a Fruit Roll Up. 

Not wasting any time, I pop the piece into my mouth. _Yuck!_ Indeed, it does have the texture of a Fruit Roll Up, yet it tastes like stale popcorn. Utterly disgusting. Slightly displeased, I drop back down to the ground. . .

----------


## Dylan Tinning

Sorry this is off topic but i haven't seen you in a while and i read your sig and thought WOW 13 LDs in 1 day? good work  ::D:

----------


## Mzzkc

Thanks. I'm pretty proud of that one, but I doubt I'll ever top it.

----------


## Hukif

mwahahaha, doing it in the last day is the way to go!
From my DJ:




> Back to sleep.
> 
> FA, tried to go out of bed but laziness got to me, did a RC and once I found that I was asleep teleported back to where I was, the place looked like fun to be at, the purple team was still fighting, the others couldnt enter the place and I was suddenly attacked by Natsu and Gray, they wanted me to open a portal there, since I was the only one that could go there, suddenly a woman dressed in gold appeared out of nowhere and did a power, while complaining about how weak they were, both teams were killed and everyone raged, I had just opened the portal, they were about to punch me for being slow, teleported behind and they just got through it and to where the woman was, she tried killing them too, but I protected them both with a barrier, then Erza appeared behind me and said something, I teleported Natsu and Gray back and waited for her to finish, she was summoning something with the help of someone else, and a ray of light and a dark rainbow appeared, I recalled the task of the month and reached out for the rainbow, then took a small bit of it for myself, ate it and found it tasted like bread, old bread, after tasting it, the rainbow destroyed the barrier, I was patted by someone, they said Good job or something, and everyone ran forward to fight the woman, she throws them all away with a barrier again and I wake up while they are flying around.

----------


## Clyde Machine

> Um, no.  That was actually true...



Oh, my apologies! I just read it with a way different understanding than it was posted with.  :tongue2: 

@Mzzkc @Walms Nice job guys!

----------

